# Even if we some times fighted...



## ~ceLine~

*Γειά σας ..!!*


*Μπορείτε να το μεταφράσετε αυτό για εμένα παρακαλώ? *




_*Even sometimes we fightted, finally we smile._


*Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ,*



*Celine

**Moderator's note: This post and the next have been edited so that the multiple questions are given separate thread as per forum's rules. Please ask one question per thread in the future. Thank you *


----------



## ~ceLine~

*Even sometimes we fightted, finally we smile. = ακόμα πολεμόυμε κάποτε, χαμογελόυμε τελικά 




είναι σωστά;;


----------



## ireney

*Even sometimes we fightted, finally we smile. = ακόμα πολεμόυμε κάποτε, χαμογελόυμε τελικά 

*I assume it's "Even if we fighted sometimes, **we** finally  smiled". If so = Ακόμα κι αν μαλώναμε μερικές φορές, στο τέλος (or τελικά) χαμογελούσαμε.
If it's "Even if we fight sometimes, **we** finally  smile" = Ακόμα κι αν μαλώνουμε μερικές φορές, στο τέλος (τελικά) χαμογελάμε.*


----------



## ~ceLine~

Now I remembered better some subjects. I love this forum  Thank you ..!


----------



## Kevman

ireney said:


> *Even if we fighted sometimes*


Or better yet: *Even if we fought sometimes* 

Don't mind me, I'm just going around correcting English in the Greek forum....


----------



## ~ceLine~

I've just learnt it, thanks ...!!


----------



## anthodocheio

~ceLine~ said:


> πολεμόυμε κάποτε, χαμογελόυμε τελικά


 
And one small little thing more... 
When you stress the "ου", the accent is written over the "υ". So is: "χαμογελούμε" and "πολεμούμε". OK?

Τα λέμε


----------



## ~ceLine~

Many many thanks again to everybody and also to *anthodocheio*, I've just learnt it. Some details like that is very very important .. Thank you ..!

τα λέμε


----------

